# Axiom Ocularis



## skropi

Let me first say that when I ordered the Axiom Ocularis, it was purely to support Nathan Masters, and to close the deal I made with myself, that since I've bought a clone, I would have to get the real thing, so as to be fair.
Thing is that since I acquired the clone, I got to know all of you better, and as a consequence, I grew to sympathize with Nathan, and really understand what MJ and Cjw were saying then... I mean, it's not a clone of something someone you don't know makes, it's a clone of something that someone that you DO know and you DO respect, makes. That goes for every vendor that could have his work stolen of course, not just Nathan.
I am sorry for my ramblings, but I really felt very bad and needed to get it out.

On with the review then.

Quality wise it's what it is. A nice moulded frame, and while looks may be subjective, let me tell you that I personally like it's looks a lot, and that for me is important, as I dont shoot frames I dont like aesthetically.
It's plastic, I think it's HDPE, but I am not entirely sure, it's definitely on the quality side of things. More importantly, it's not prone to scratches and dings, and that would help keep the frame in pristine condition with the necessary care.
All in all I am happy with it's construction, with only a minor nimble. It's colour. I chose the red one, and I dont know if all of them are like that, but mine is not the bright red we see in the pics, but a darker, carmine like one.
Strange thing is that when I take pics of it, it shows as bright red. So it's definitely photogenic!

Shape and ergonomics.

I really thought that I wouldn't get on with this frame because of the height of the forks, but this proves to be wrong, as it is possible to grip it virtually on the fork tips when shooting ott, and when shooting ttf, the round shape does help distribute the weight better.
It is classic thumb brace frame, but it can be held even pinch grip. I did try it and it is possible. I shoot thumb brace though, so it's focus on that front finds me aggreable.
Another big plus is its long handle in combination to it's very slim waist.
First of all, the slim waist is one of the most ergonomically smart features, something that came to my attention when I first shot the Chalice. 
Now, in combination with the long, rounded, comfortable handle, it provides a very good way to grip the frame in such a way so as to allow a variety of follow throughs. I can easily do an archery type follow through, keep it steady, or flip it. All the while maintaining maximum comfort.

Ocularis attachment.

I have tried all attachment methods except Pocket Predators clips, which definitely seem like they would work for me. Everything else I didnt like. The Scout's clips were limiting the amount of rubber I could have spare, the same happened with the Chinese clamps. So, I was very sceptical about this system. After trying it though, I can safely say that it's the most comfortable, and more versatile I've tried thus far. Just make sure you leave around 1.6-1.8cm extra length to account for the attachment. 
I dont see me going back to wrap and tuck anytime soon.

Shooting and aiming.

Many people may be wary of the round shape. Especially those that are used shooting ott, with the corner of the fork tip as a reference.
I know because I was wary too. I did aim referencing the bands, but I wanted to take advantage of the 100mm fork width so as to anchor low.
Now, what I did was just shoot it........ instinctively..... Yep, I just did that, and did ok, in fact much better than expected. But when I tried to hard aim, I had to either aim lower, which I did for a time, doing really well, or just return to a ttf configuration, which I tried today with more than good results.
I would say that anyone afraid he wouldn't be able to aim with it should reconsider. Aiming, or instinctive is something we practice and learn. Worst case scenario it's not for you, then again, it's a cheap frame, and quite easy to trade.
In the end I did end up shooting it exclusively ttf, and I dont regret it one bit!

My conclusion is that there are some frames that every serious hobbyist should at least try. One of them is the Axiom Ocularis. I know I will be getting one more for sure, and then start saving up for a custom one (which will take a while as a custom is about half my salary)


----------



## 3danman

Nice write-up. I really wanted to like mine- definitely a quality frame and it has a cool story behind it. Unfortunately I've found that I don't like ocularis fork tips too much, being an OTT shooter. I've thought about modding it by chopping off the ocularis rings and making it a dedicated OTT frame with flat fork tips, but I don't have the means to do that at the moment. Glad you like yours!


----------



## skropi

If you still have it in your possession, you can try making it your dedicated ttf shooter, or just reference the bands in ott configuration. That would mean having a higher anchor point though, and I see how it could be inconvenient.


----------



## Ukprelude

If you still have it if be happy to trade it for something haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman

Ukprelude said:


> If you still have it if be happy to trade it for something haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


If you were referencing my post, shoot my a PM and maybe we can work something out. I'm in the US though.


----------



## Ukprelude

Don't mean to hijack haha pm sent

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Darn - I was going to dive in and try organise something.... 2MD - if UKp falls through let me know 

Great write up. For me its a pricy frame simply due to the postage costs to where I am at the moment - but I really want one. It may be slightly cheaper to get one through ProShot in the Uk as postage is a little cheaper - but its still an investment. The best way to get one would be in a trade.

I made 2 Axioms to try the concept and though one went wrong and became an Torxium (printer error) the one thats closer is a great frame and suites my shooting style very well.

On the Occ plugs I have them on one other frame and I do like them - and they're versatile enough to handle looped tubes (or singles for that matter) which is a huge plus for me as well.

Hopefully sometime soon I can get enough funds to justify the total costs and get one. Tremo did a fantastic job converting Nathan's frame into something that bears his strong (and by extension Simple Shot's) design aesthetic.


----------



## skropi

Matt, I did get it through pro shot. It comes a bit cheaper that way. 
When you shoot it ott you shoot it instinctive as I do, or you reference the bands?


----------



## mattwalt

I actually use the plug reference grooves along with the bands - if that makes sense? My Occ frame is specifically OTT or 45º band setup - and mostly use it with single tubes at 45º.


----------



## skropi

mattwalt said:


> I actually use the plug reference grooves along with the bands - if that makes sense? My Occ frame is specifically OTT or 45º band setup - and mostly use it with single tubes at 45º.


It not only makes sense, it also confirms my belief that one can find innumerable ways to aim with this frame


----------



## 3danman

mattwalt said:


> Darn - I was going to dive in and try organise something.... 2MD - if UKp falls through let me know
> 
> Great write up. For me its a pricy frame simply due to the postage costs to where I am at the moment - but I really want one. It may be slightly cheaper to get one through ProShot in the Uk as postage is a little cheaper - but its still an investment. The best way to get one would be in a trade.
> 
> I made 2 Axioms to try the concept and though one went wrong and became an Torxium (printer error) the one thats closer is a great frame and suites my shooting style very well.
> 
> On the Occ plugs I have them on one other frame and I do like them - and they're versatile enough to handle looped tubes (or singles for that matter) which is a huge plus for me as well.
> 
> Hopefully sometime soon I can get enough funds to justify the total costs and get one. Tremo did a fantastic job converting Nathan's frame into something that bears his strong (and by extension Simple Shot's) design aesthetic.





Ukprelude said:


> Don't mean to hijack haha pm sent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Do keep in mind that shipping from the US to the UK is about $35-40, so I'm not sure how likely a trade is at this time. For that money I could get one or several frames of my own. I'd love to help you guys out but it might be more financially prudent to buy the frames for ourselves... It just depends on the value of the trade offers. I hope you guys will understand.


----------



## mattwalt

Shipping should be more in the $12.50 range to the UK.

To SA it'll more and will take a million months (well probably 3-4) to arrive then be kept In customs for a few more... So I would be kind of nervous with something that valuable. I recently (well not recently - 2nd of June) bought a Antelope frame off eBay (China) it arrived last week.


----------



## TheBigFella

Nice review! This was the first slingshot I had the chance to try last month and while it was accurate enough for me, it was very uncomfortable to use due to the thin profile. Have since tried a HTS, Scorpion, and Boyscout from PP with my personal ranking being the Boyscout way above the others, then the HTS, Axiom Ocularis, and unfortunately at the bottom, the Scorpion which doesn't behave for me.

I did like the ocularis plugs though, for being a simple attachment method they seemed to stay put pretty well and were easy to adjust as needed for experimenting. Having used both the ocularis plugs and now the PP clips I feel the PP clips are more secure and the option of a sight plate is neat, but the Ocularis plugs are a little more versatile in band setup I think.


----------



## skropi

TheBigFella said:


> Nice review! This was the first slingshot I had the chance to try last month and while it was accurate enough for me, it was very uncomfortable to use due to the thin profile. Have since tried a HTS, Scorpion, and Boyscout from PP with my personal ranking being the Boyscout way above the others, then the HTS, Axiom Ocularis, and unfortunately at the bottom, the Scorpion which doesn't behave for me.
> I did like the ocularis plugs though, for being a simple attachment method they seemed to stay put pretty well and were easy to adjust as needed for experimenting. Having used both the ocularis plugs and now the PP clips I feel the PP clips are more secure and the option of a sight plate is neat, but the Ocularis plugs are a little more versatile in band setup I think.


The PP clips would be the only attachment system, other than the ocularis, that I would use.
As for comfort, keep your options open, as it is possible to hold comfortably the most unbelievably uncomfortable frames  
What I mean by that, is that some simple tweaks in the way you hold a frame can make all the difference. Now, the Axiom is more of a thumb brace frame, so if you shot it pinch grip, I can see why you found it less comfortable than the dedicated pinch grip PP frames. When held thumb brace, the thin profile doesn't annoy, as it is in effect behind your hand, if that makes any sense.
I've heard that the Boyscout gets much praise, but haven't tried it yet. I've only shot the Scorpion from the PP line, and was more than impressed with it!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Axiom Ocularis Plug issue -
I was recently sent an Axiom Ocularis as a gift from a member here that was having issues with the bands turning or pulling out some on him while shooting. Simpleshot did send him a new set of Ocularis Plugs for his but he never put them in. I love my Axiom Ocularis and when my new one arrived from Steve, High Desert Flipper, I set it up with stock Simpleshot bands and found that the stock plugs that he had been sent were a touch smaller and made from a different style of rubber then the ones that were in mine. What I have seen is that different batches and colors of plugs are made with different rubber consistencies. I don't set the 7/16" or 44cal ball bearings depth by hand, I use a 6 way screw driver with the bit removed and just push in until it feels secure.









I push in with the same strength used for both sides, or in this case on both sets of plugs. I have green and black Ocularis plugs here on hand already and I chose my green set to use on the Green Axiom Ocularis from Steve. Then I put the black plugs that came with his into my black Axiom Ocularis and you can see how far the ball bearings went in to each set using the same amount of applied pressure.









The bearings on Steve's went almost all the way through and in far enough to distort the rubber at the opening where the ball goes in, but it shoots fine, even though it just doesn't feel or look right to me personaly with the smaller plugs in there. You can see the difference between the two sets in the picture above and they are set with the same amount of applied pressure.









Still it consistently shoots between 285 - 310fps and is my favorite frame to shoot TTF because it's spot on accurate. I've taken mine and added a paracord wrist brace that really strengthens your ability to hold it steady because about half of the draw weight is now being supported by the wrist.









I surely love my Axiom Ocularis and it is my go too TTF slingshot and it's always in my top 2 as far as accuracy goes. 
All in all I have 4 different sets of Ocularis Plugs and the 2 new black sets are exactly the same. The Green set is made from a different rubber but still is the same as far as mounting goes, you can see and easily feel the difference in the texture though between the green and the black. Then the smaller black set that came with Steve's is the same consistency as the green as far as the rubber, but it's also made from a softer rubber, which is why his bands were turning on him. 
Here's the Owners Manual link -
https://simple-shot.com/axiom-manual

When I first got mine and watched Nathan's Video, I watched the look on his face when he was pushing the ball into the Ocularis Plug... Yup, there was a little pain going on and when I pushed them in by hand I had the problem of the bands slipping on mine even though I pushed them in as far as I could. Hard enough to leave dents in my thumb... lol, which is why I switched to using the nut driver part of the screw driver and really setting them in place.






The only complaint that I have is that when pulling really heavy bands, the fork arms do flex back under pressure and they do feel like they could snap off and come flying back at you. I do use the modified Thumb Support Grip and it does leave me feeling a bit open to this happening with heavy bands. The simple fix for this is to just not use heavy bands. Just use it like it was intended 
Right now, I have gone back to using the stock Simpleshot bands on them and they are both nail drivers. I still have the smaller plugs in for now, but I will be setting them aside when I change out the bands next time.

One last thing, I did set a micrometer on the bearings that came with Steve's and mine, and they are all right at 44cal or .44 and I did look up the definition of Axiom Ocularis. I wanted to make sure to add this in just to be thorough... more or less, but... 

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/axiom


----------



## Cjw

What I do with my Stealth Shots is make a corner reference point on my bands. I shoot ott. It's like using the corner of a fork top. You can make as high or low as you want depending on your anchor point.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eaglerockdude

Not liking my Axiom Ocularis so far.

I am a relative newbie. I bought a cheapo wood sling from amazon, and immediately got the but.

I bought a Scout XT...which I really like.

I then bought a Simple Shot Hammer LT...which I really like...

I shot the Scout thru the TTF and the Hammer OTT(because its easier to load it seems) and switched BOTH to OTT for consistency.

I then bought the Ocularis. Trying TTF the bands were just always tangled, so I switched to OTT. But with OTT no matter what...I seem to shoot a little bit to the right, even though I am shooting the same as with the Scout and Hammer. I just cannot seem to get consistent with the Ocularis.

I tried some tubes on it, and every time I shoot, the tubes knock out the plugs that are supposed to hold the tubes in. I am pretty sure I have it set up correctly....but tubes just do not work..

So that said...anyone want to buy an Ocularis in new condition ..i am really frustrated with it.

Also in general...does anyone find it hard to "untangle the bands" each time to draw back when the bands are TTF? really...it was taking me to long to shoot...i just switched to OTT. I don't have that issue with my Hammer.


----------



## eaglerockdude

I admit it. I panicked. Anyway...I think I was getting a "speed bump"...I watched a video from crazy Fowler...I caught a tip on how to hold the sling shot between loads so the bands don't get so tangled. I switched ALL my sling shots to TTF which I think especially works better for me with the round fork ends...I am shooting pretty decent now...I seem to be most comfortable with the Scout...the Hammer has more power...not sure the Ocularis will become a favorite but I still practice with it....lets see how it goes....but I could not get consistent OTT with it.



eaglerockdude said:


> Not liking my Axiom Ocularis so far.
> 
> I am a relative newbie. I bought a cheapo wood sling from amazon, and immediately got the but.
> 
> I bought a Scout XT...which I really like.
> 
> I then bought a Simple Shot Hammer LT...which I really like...
> 
> I shot the Scout thru the TTF and the Hammer OTT(because its easier to load it seems) and switched BOTH to OTT for consistency.
> 
> I then bought the Ocularis. Trying TTF the bands were just always tangled, so I switched to OTT. But with OTT no matter what...I seem to shoot a little bit to the right, even though I am shooting the same as with the Scout and Hammer. I just cannot seem to get consistent with the Ocularis.
> 
> I tried some tubes on it, and every time I shoot, the tubes knock out the plugs that are supposed to hold the tubes in. I am pretty sure I have it set up correctly....but tubes just do not work..
> 
> So that said...anyone want to buy an Ocularis in new condition ..i am really frustrated with it.
> 
> Also in general...does anyone find it hard to "untangle the bands" each time to draw back when the bands are TTF? really...it was taking me to long to shoot...i just switched to OTT. I don't have that issue with my Hammer.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Sounds like you need to push the ball in farther if your tubes are coming out, or run the tubes in the top notch and out the bottom. The plugs will sit tight with the balls pushed in hard. I use a nut driver and wrote a review a couple posts up this page.


----------



## eaglerockdude

Thanks for the tips..I read your post. I really would like to set up one of my plug sling shots to use some tubes i bought....i saw Natan has a video putting the plugs on the shooter side...I will try that...at least they won't pop out. When I tried to just tie the tubes, after a shot they just came unraveled. I am meaning to ask someone via the chat at simpleshot, but because of the holidays no one is there much..

thanks again.

I have been using a screw driver to get the bearings in and out also...but maybe I did not push in hard enough...


----------



## eaglerockdude

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:310330]

So i switched to TTF and put some combat wrap because the edge of the occu was rubbing my finger too much...its close to perfect now...oh yes...cut off 2 inches of band...it is bad ass now...


----------



## eaglerockdude

Maybe a week ago...My first post with my new AO..i wanted to sell it...but I stuck with it...a zillion shooters can't be wrong right? I could not hit anything consistently with OTT. I gave up OTT and switched to TTF...wrapped it as it was hurting my fingers/hand, and adjusted the bands shorter to give it more pop. Well..its not my most expensive slingshot(third) but it has become my favorite. Go figure. Mostly because I am most consistently accurate with it. And it feels right in my hand. My other sling shots stay outside in an ammo box. The Axiom I bring in and hang next to my desk. I just feel better when it's around. Kinda like Linus and his blanket.


----------

